# Brewton, AL - ID: 4735751 Ken, M WGSD



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10846697

This boy is one of a couple I saw on their site. Will post the others in separate threads. They will work with rescues. I might be making a trip down there Tuesday to check on another dog for a friend of mine but I have no room to put any dogs. I will try to assess any GSDs that i see while I'm there.


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*












Ken
Shepherd [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 4735751

Humane Society of Escambia County, Brewton, AL

More About Ken

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.

Humane Society of Escambia County
# Brewton, AL
# 251-867-6860


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Let us know the "mix" status too. Does not seem to be...?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken needs a place to call home.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

He's not mixed. I didn't get a chance to get him out, they were actually closed but allowed me to go in and look (still cleaning). He's pure WGSD, in with other dogs, just laying there, so we know he's good with dogs at least. Seemed like a nice dog, like I said, didn't have a chance to do anything with him.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

At least we know he's PB. Sounds like another sweetie!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Bump for Ken. This shelter is run by very nice people so if anyone is interested in Ken they will do what they can to help.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Up you go Ken.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Up, Up and away (to a new home.........Please?????)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

No rescue for Ken, yet?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Guess not. I have my hands full right now. I did have an email from someone in GA wanting to adopt a WGSD so I told her about Ken.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Up you go Ken.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Once again to the top


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Up you go Ken.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Up again


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

another bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Bump to the front.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Back to the top.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

trying to help the AL dogs


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Back to page 1. I hope someone can take him he seemed like a really nice laid back dog.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Up you go Ken.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Back to pge 1


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

This handsome boy is still listed on PF. Can't anyone help him? Echo? White Paws? Anyone?

He was in the kennel with 2 or 3 other dogs and was just laying there not bothering anybody when I saw him and that's been a few weeks ago.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

This boy has been there a long time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Is this poor guy still there? He needs to stay up front.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

PF still has him listed.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

White Paws- you have room for Ken?









Ken
Shepherd [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 4735751

Humane Society of Escambia County, Brewton, AL

More About Ken

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.

Humane Society of Escambia County
# Brewton, AL
# 251-867-6860


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken needs to stay in the front. He has Glory ears!!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

This shelter is only open Mon - Fri 12 till 4, that does not give the animals much of a chance.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

I sent his pic to a vet friend in FL who has taken two wgsds from me. She is hoping to talk one of her clients into this handsome fellow. They will make weekend appointments for approved adopters I think.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken is still there and the shelter said he is very mellow and laid back. They transport to Atlanta every weekend. Anyone in GA interested?


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

just look at those ears ...


> Originally Posted By: LandosMomWhite Paws- you have room for Ken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Reminds me of the Flying Nun's hat! (And no comments about my age if I remember that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ROFL


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*



> Originally Posted By: Dawn KnightReminds me of the Flying Nun's hat! (And no comments about my age if I remember that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ROFL


I remember that show too - lol. Glory's ears did the same thing when she was younger. Unfortunately getting him to GA won't help him much, they seem to be swimming in GSD's









Anyone have a Barbie that needs a Ken


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

I also remember the flying nun. Ken has been waiting a long time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Poor Ken he needs some help here.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Is there an age estimate on Ken?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Just from glancing at him I'd say around 2. I didn't get to handle him at all. I can ask the shelter what they think.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Just getting poor Ken off of page 6 - he's been waiting a long, long time. . . . . .


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken need to get out he has been there why too long.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

I agree, please someone find him a place to go.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Poor Ken was getting lost. He needs some place to go.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken has been at the shelter a long time waiting for someone to love him.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

I agree. the shelter says he is mellow and laid back. I wish I had a place to put him.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken needs to fly back to page one.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken needs to fly back to page one.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

bump


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

bump


----------



## MMSSSK (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Ken is beautiful-is he still there? I certainly hope so.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

It doesn't look like this HS is high-kill so I am moving Ken to non-urgent.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Brewton, AL, WGSD male, "Ken"*

Has anyone called about this boy?


----------

